# Basketballforum.com Top 25 Greatest College players



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Thank you to all who posted your Top 25 Greatest Players

1 Pete Maravich 158
2 Kareem Abdul-Jabar 157
3 Bill Russell 152
4 Oscar Robertson 149
5 Bill Walton 140
6 Larry Bird 126
7 Wilt Chamberlain 123
8 David Thompson 108
9 Elvin Hayes 104
10 Magic Johnson 102
11 Tom Gola 94
12 Christian Laettner 92
13 Bill Bradley 84
14 Patrick Ewing 80
15 Jerry West 71
16 Ralph Sampson 68
17 Jerry Lucas 62
---George Mikan 62
19 Danny Manning 55
20 Michael Jordan 33
21 Elgin Baylor 32
22 Lionel Simmons 24
23 Austin Carr 23
24 Dickie Hemric 22
25 Joe Holup 25


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Please comment


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

this time next year, we will have another vote to see if our list has change


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I agree. While there are a few places where I'd put some guys higher or lower, the list is a good one.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I think MJ is a great player and top 5 on many NBA lists, but for college I do not think he is top 25 player


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He certainly shouldn't be ahead of James Worthy.


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

Kareem Abdul-Jabar never played college basketball, Lou Alcindor did. Please correct that.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I am very glad to see Maravich is at the top of the list.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Stay Blazed said:


> Kareem Abdul-Jabar never played college basketball, Lou Alcindor did. Please correct that.



same person picky picky


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

the bottom half of that list is ridiculous


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> the bottom half of that list is ridiculous


well there was one vote that was solely base on stats which there is more than just stats, but whatever, and there was another vote that was kind of biased, but if we have more votes we could had taken some off the list. I am surprised that not too many voted for Rick Barry or Dan Issell.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

List is ridiculous, starting at the top with Maravich. Any credible list would have Alcindor #1 and Walton #2. Laettner is too low, Bird too high. So on and so forth.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Best player in Carolina history is Phil Ford by a huge margin...As a college player Michael Jordan is not even in the same strata as Ford.It's hard for me to believe that this isn't common knowledge among basketball fans.Personally I'd rate Johnny Dawkins above Jordan as a college player,people completely conflate Jordan's legend with the reality where his college career is concerned.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

to those who are saying list is not the best list, you all should've voted. We had the voting for almost a month.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> to those who are saying list is not the best list, you all should've voted. We had the voting for almost a month.


You tell 'em ka. :smoothcriminal:


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

I've never been to this forum or else I would have. Would have been fun.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

Diable said:


> Best player in Carolina history is Phil Ford by a huge margin...As a college player Michael Jordan is not even in the same strata as Ford.It's hard for me to believe that this isn't common knowledge among basketball fans.Personally I'd rate Johnny Dawkins above Jordan as a college player,people completely conflate Jordan's legend with the reality where his college career is concerned.


i have no idea how you can conclude this. jordan was poty on all awards (ford split with butch lee), and 2 time 1st team all-american. he played on a championship team as a freshman, and won 28+ games all 3 years he played. i can't see how ford is in a different strata than jordan.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> He certainly shouldn't be ahead of James Worthy.


he wasn't better on the '82 team, but he had a better overall college career.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

buduan said:


> List is ridiculous, starting at the top with Maravich. Any credible list would have Alcindor #1 and Walton #2. Laettner is too low, Bird too high. So on and so forth.


agree with 1st point, but disagree on laettner and bird. bird taking an undefeated indiana state team to the finals is one of the great accomplishments in history. all-in i don't see why he wouldn't be ahead of pistol.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So in other words you have no clue about Phil Ford beyond what awards he didn't get?That's the only way anyone could think Jordan was a better college player than Ford.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

kflo said:


> he wasn't better on the '82 team, but he had a better overall college career.


It's certainly open to debate, and their numbers are _very _similar.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

Diable said:


> So in other words you have no clue about Phil Ford beyond what awards he didn't get?That's the only way anyone could think Jordan was a better college player than Ford.


lol. seriously, what are you basing your conclusion on? ford was arguably the best player in the country for 1 season. he was a tremendous player, but so was jordan. jordan was the best player in the country for his junior season, and probably 2nd best his soph season. ford as a junior was 2nd team upi. ford's teams were no more successful, and ford's individual seasons no more spectacular. he played an extra season. so, what do you have? 

i remember the hype around both from when they were in college.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

kflo said:


> but disagree on laettner


here we go again.....


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

i think generally most of us agree that the top 5 are the top 5 players in what order many of us could disagree


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

kansasalumn said:


> same person picky picky


being accurate isn't being picky. Having Kareems name up there makes the people who compiled the list look ignorant. No professional sports publication would ever use the name Kareem when talking about college. They would properly and correctly use the name Lou Alcindor.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

once we become a professional sports publication, we'll change it. until then, we'll just have to be ignorant fans.......


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

kflo said:


> agree with 1st point, but disagree on laettner and bird. bird taking an undefeated indiana state team to the finals is one of the great accomplishments in history. all-in i don't see why he wouldn't be ahead of pistol.


Birds accomplishment is amazing for sure. But I believe that Laettner played in the Final Four all 4 years he was at Duke. Had a ton of amazing achievements all 4 years and when you consider the ENTIRE body of work he has to be VERY high on that list.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

Stay Blazed said:


> being accurate isn't being picky. Having Kareems name up there makes the people who compiled the list look ignorant. No professional sports publication would ever use the name Kareem when talking about college. They would properly and correctly use the name Lou Alcindor.


Who is Lou Alcindor? I know of only a Lew Alcindor.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^:lol:

didn't even catch it... what was that about being "ignorant" again? :laugh:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

buduan said:


> I've never been to this forum or else I would have. Would have been fun.


been here since 2002, and never been in this forum???? why not?


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't post much. Stick mainly to the main forum and the off topic forum when I do visit. I originally came here just for the weight training forum but after that died off I ventured into the other two forums.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I have seen other lists around the web, and I actually like ours as one of the best


----------

